# Flackern verhindern



## unknown_member (25. Jan 2007)

Hi!

Wie kann man das Flackern bei BufferedImages verhindern? Das stört nähmlich ziemlich arg...

Ich hab schonmal was von "double buffering" gehört, weiß aber nicht was das ist und wie das geht.


Warscheinlich wurde das schon oft gepostet, ich will aber trotzdem fragen.



thx, unknown_member


----------



## Tobias (25. Jan 2007)

Suche? Du kennst doch die Begriffe, die du suchen mußt??

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=42385&highlight=bufferedimage z.B.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## unknown_member (25. Jan 2007)

Ich weiß überhaupt nichts darüber, kann mit den anderen Posts also nichts anfangen...


----------



## Tobias (25. Jan 2007)

Google: http://www.fh-niederrhein.de/~gkorsch/if1100/theissen/doublebu.htm

Double Buffering mußt du nur bei AWT implementieren, wie es in Swing gemacht wird, steht in dem Thread, den ich dir als erstes hingeworfen habe ...


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jan 2007)

Notfalls mal ein kompilierbares Beispiel posten, wo irgendwas Flackert.... dann findet man den Fehler sicher schnell.


----------



## fwe (26. Jan 2007)

Bei Swing ist DoubleBuffering immer eingeschaltet.
Bei AWT eventuell update() geeignet überlagern, um die Grafik zu puffern.


----------

